# Craft brewing fad



## Manonthestreet

I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Manonthestreet said:


> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is



In North Carolina quite a few craft beers have become mainstream.  So I am not 100% sure what you mean with your prediction.  The unpopular stuff (97%+ of it) will of course disappear but this craft brew fad has given a great opportunity for the great stuff to get noticed.

I think you are probably right though.  Our local craft beer store has drastically minimized their selection.  All they have left is the overpriced or poor quality junk.   All of the good stuff that I discovered is now sold in all the local grocery stores.

Even if it was temporary, it was an useful fad.


----------



## Augustine_

Beer's not going anywhere


----------



## Manonthestreet

Augustine_ said:


> Beer's not going anywhere


Who said it was.


----------



## Manonthestreet

vasuderatorrent said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In North Carolina quite a few craft beers have become mainstream.  So I am not 100% sure what you mean with your prediction.  The unpopular stuff (97%+ of it) will of course disappear but this craft brew fad has given a great opportunity for the great stuff to get noticed.
> 
> I think you are probably right though.  Our local craft beer store has drastically minimized their selection.  All they have left is the overpriced or poor quality junk.   All of the good stuff that I discovered is now sold in all the local grocery stores.
> 
> Even if it was temporary, it was an useful fad.
Click to expand...

Tastes like they put more thought into their labeling than their brewing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Manonthestreet said:


> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is



  Wow.
Well your way off the mark.
This "fad" has been brewing for over 10 years now (pun intended)
Craft beer topped 10% of total U.S. sales last year. And in craft beer "states" it surpassed 10% long ago.
  Craft beer is here to stay. For one reason. It is better. Way better.
 Macro lagers, often referred to as "BMC" beers (Bud Miller Coors) are all made using corn and rice as a significant portion of the grain bill. Why?? because it has very little flavor, and is vastly cheaper than barley malt.
  BMC beers only "taste" good when they are ICE COLD. For a simple reason. Because you can't taste it. The cold numbs your tongue. Go ahead and drink a room temperature corporate beer. That's right. You already know better. You don't want to taste it.

* Bud, Miller, Coors - brewing water that pretends to be beer since 1970, or is it beer pretending to be water?*


----------



## Oddball

Manonthestreet said:


> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is


Seems every neckbeard just *has to* be an IPA snob....Tried Surly Furious and it's OK....Certainly nothing I'd go out of my way to drink.

I'll stick to Nordeast and Leinie's, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And BTW - I have been brewing beer for nearly 20 years.
Homebrewing is also no fad. It has been increasing sales every year for also 10 years.
So much so, that AmBev (who owns all three Bud, Miller and Coors) has invested millions into homebrew sales. Including purchasing hop farms throughout South America (none supply macro brewers)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Oddball said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is
> 
> 
> 
> Seems every neckbeard just *has to* be an IPA snob....Tried Surly Furious and it's OK....Certainly nothing I'd go out of my way to drink.
> 
> I'll stick to Nordeast and Leinie's, thankyouverymuch.
Click to expand...


IPA is an acquired taste for sure. Unfortunately people will try it, don't like it, and then think that all craft beer taste like that. Which is of course completely untrue.
Oh - and Leinie Red was one of my favorite beers years ago.


----------



## Oddball

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is
> 
> 
> 
> Seems every neckbeard just *has to* be an IPA snob....Tried Surly Furious and it's OK....Certainly nothing I'd go out of my way to drink.
> 
> I'll stick to Nordeast and Leinie's, thankyouverymuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IPA is an acquired taste for sure. Unfortunately people will try it, don't like it, and then think that all craft beer taste like that. Which is of course completely untrue.
Click to expand...

I get that...Was just saying that the grossly overrated IPA is everywhere, to the point that it has been pushing out good lagers and pilsners -like Nordeast- at the local pubs.

That said, most "craft brews" that I've tasted end up being green as hell...I'll now only try ones from breweries that have been around - i.e. New Belgium and New Glarus.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Oddball said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is
> 
> 
> 
> Seems every neckbeard just *has to* be an IPA snob....Tried Surly Furious and it's OK....Certainly nothing I'd go out of my way to drink.
> 
> I'll stick to Nordeast and Leinie's, thankyouverymuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IPA is an acquired taste for sure. Unfortunately people will try it, don't like it, and then think that all craft beer taste like that. Which is of course completely untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that...Was just saying that the grossly overrated IPA is everywhere, to the point that it has been pushing out good lagers and pilsners -like Nordeast- at the local pubs.
> 
> That said, most "craft brews" that I've tasted end up being green as hell...I'll now only try ones from breweries that have been around - i.e. New Belgium and New Glarus.
Click to expand...

  Won't argue with that.
Small miniBrew Pubs are notorious for tapping beers too soon. Others will over carbonate at the same time to hide the "green" off flavor. High-hop beers mask bad brewing to an extent. But seasoned drinkers can tell right off the bat. I have complained many-many times to brew pub owners about this very thing. I have a significant following on Yelp!... I use that tool well in those cases.


----------



## Manonthestreet

iamwhatiseem said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> Well your way off the mark.
> This "fad" has been brewing for over 10 years now (pun intended)
> Craft beer topped 10% of total U.S. sales last year. And in craft beer "states" it surpassed 10% long ago.
> Craft beer is here to stay. For one reason. It is better. Way better.
> Macro lagers, often referred to as "BMC" beers (Bud Miller Coors) are all made using corn and rice as a significant portion of the grain bill. Why?? because it has very little flavor, and is vastly cheaper than barley malt.
> BMC beers only "taste" good when they are ICE COLD. For a simple reason. Because you can't taste it. The cold numbs your tongue. Go ahead and drink a room temperature corporate beer. That's right. You already know better. You don't want to taste it.
> 
> * Bud, Miller, Coors - brewing water that pretends to be beer since 1970, or is it beer pretending to be water?*
Click to expand...

Yeah that's nice but have they cut into bigs market or just increased the market size. Don't care what ya say ..have yet to taste one I'd buy on a even a semi regular basis. Not just the IPA that is crap either . Who drinks warm beer anyway?


----------



## G.T.

Craft beer is a cool as hell niche industry. Local bars are working with local brewers and have local customers, and the commerce that develops as a result is "local"-centric.

Win, win, win.

Plus, its alcohol.

#WIN


----------



## G.T.

Manonthestreet said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> Well your way off the mark.
> This "fad" has been brewing for over 10 years now (pun intended)
> Craft beer topped 10% of total U.S. sales last year. And in craft beer "states" it surpassed 10% long ago.
> Craft beer is here to stay. For one reason. It is better. Way better.
> Macro lagers, often referred to as "BMC" beers (Bud Miller Coors) are all made using corn and rice as a significant portion of the grain bill. Why?? because it has very little flavor, and is vastly cheaper than barley malt.
> BMC beers only "taste" good when they are ICE COLD. For a simple reason. Because you can't taste it. The cold numbs your tongue. Go ahead and drink a room temperature corporate beer. That's right. You already know better. You don't want to taste it.
> 
> * Bud, Miller, Coors - brewing water that pretends to be beer since 1970, or is it beer pretending to be water?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's nice but have they cut into bigs market or just increased the market size. Don't care what ya say ..have yet to taste one I'd buy on a even a semi regular basis. Not just the IPA that is crap either . Who drinks warm beer anyway?
Click to expand...

I think the benefit the bigs have ...and will keep is that its cost-prohibitive to provide craft beer for a large party youre having ~ and craft, its also an acquired taste so it doesnt translate across several groups of folks who may attend your party.

My wife and I entertain quite a bit...but Ive never had craft beers on the menu. Their 6-packs can cost as much as an 18-pack from the Bigs. So thats 1 advantage of the Bigs, plus the advertising, plus the poorer people that wanna drink.


----------



## mdk

It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.


----------



## G.T.

mdk said:


> It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.


Truly's are fucked up, too..they give a weird headache like an hour after you start drinking them, to both me and my wife


----------



## iamwhatiseem

G.T. said:


> Craft beer is a cool as hell niche industry. Local bars are working with local brewers and have local customers, and the commerce that develops as a result is "local"-centric.
> 
> Win, win, win.
> 
> Plus, its alcohol.
> 
> #WIN


 Yep.... I forget the exact number...but this is close... Craft Beer Brewers employ 70% of all brew jobs in the United States. While, at the time, only supplying 7% of the market.
Imagine if just 10% more people switched away from corporate beer, and how many jobs that would create!
Good paying, full time jobs I might add.


----------



## mdk

G.T. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Truly's are fucked up, too..they give a weird headache like an hour after you start drinking them, to both me and my wife
Click to expand...


I had a shot of moonshine while camping (pure hellfire gross) and grabbed my sister’s as a chaser. Never again on both.


----------



## G.T.

mdk said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Truly's are fucked up, too..they give a weird headache like an hour after you start drinking them, to both me and my wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a shot of moonshine while camping (pure hellfire gross) and grabbed my sister’s as a chaser. Never again on both.
Click to expand...

Moonshine is for when your wife left ya, the field isnt growing any crops, your son died from a harsh winter, your best cow isnt producing any milk and your own cousins started a gang and robbed your barn of all of its 1965 chevy parts.

You just shoot it up your asshole with a straw, hunch over in a dirty wife beater and let your drool and snots make an awesome puddle on the kitchen table as your eyes asianize


----------



## mdk

G.T. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Truly's are fucked up, too..they give a weird headache like an hour after you start drinking them, to both me and my wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a shot of moonshine while camping (pure hellfire gross) and grabbed my sister’s as a chaser. Never again on both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moonshine is for when your wife left ya, the field isnt growing any crops, your son died from a harsh winter, your best cow isnt producing any milk and your own cousins started a gang and robbed your barn of all of its 1965 chevy parts.
> 
> You just shoot it up your asshole with a straw, hunch over in a dirty wife beater and let your drool and snots make an awesome puddle on the kitchen table as your eyes asianize
Click to expand...


That. Or you’re ‘hill people’ like my kin.


----------



## G.T.

mdk said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Truly's are fucked up, too..they give a weird headache like an hour after you start drinking them, to both me and my wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a shot of moonshine while camping (pure hellfire gross) and grabbed my sister’s as a chaser. Never again on both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moonshine is for when your wife left ya, the field isnt growing any crops, your son died from a harsh winter, your best cow isnt producing any milk and your own cousins started a gang and robbed your barn of all of its 1965 chevy parts.
> 
> You just shoot it up your asshole with a straw, hunch over in a dirty wife beater and let your drool and snots make an awesome puddle on the kitchen table as your eyes asianize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That. Or you’re ‘hill people’ like my kin.
Click to expand...

Id probably stare down at my chest, and hallucinate a single hair growing and be yelling in my head "hairS...they said it'd put hairS on your chest!"


----------



## Erinwltr

mdk said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Truly's are fucked up, too..they give a weird headache like an hour after you start drinking them, to both me and my wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a shot of moonshine while camping (pure hellfire gross) and grabbed my sister’s as a chaser. Never again on both.
Click to expand...

LOL!  When I first read this I thought you posted "grabbed my sister's ass as a chaser."  Yes, I reread it.  LOL!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Manonthestreet said:


> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is



  I've tasted good and horrible home brews.

A couple here in Katy Tx started a brewery called No Label brewing company and it's really taken off.
   You can buy it in most of the local restaurants and bars. 
When they first opened they'd give away free beer every Saturday,they had to put a stop to it when the few homeless in the area figured it out.
   Now it's ten bucks to get in.




  They bought an old rice dryer which is kinda cool,the locals love it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tasted good and horrible home brews.
> 
> A couple here in Katy Tx started a brewery called No Label brewing company and it's really taken off.
> You can buy it in most of the local restaurants and bars.
> When they first opened they'd give away free beer every Saturday,they had to put a stop to it when the few homeless in the area figured it out.
> Now it's ten bucks to get in.
> View attachment 279544
> They bought an old rice dryer which is kinda cool,the locals love it.
Click to expand...

  Bonz and I have been toying around with a similar idea.
In Indiana it is legal to give micro brewed beer away w/o a license as long as it is consumed on the premises it is brewed.
 Currently I do give away some brewed beers, but to friends and family. One bomber bottle at a time. Illegal, but not enough for law enforcement to care.
  My biggest fear in a public beer giveaway is to be inundated with undesirables. (Undesirables is referring to anyone who has zero interest in craft beer, or ever buying any - and just want free beer)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tasted good and horrible home brews.
> 
> A couple here in Katy Tx started a brewery called No Label brewing company and it's really taken off.
> You can buy it in most of the local restaurants and bars.
> When they first opened they'd give away free beer every Saturday,they had to put a stop to it when the few homeless in the area figured it out.
> Now it's ten bucks to get in.
> View attachment 279544
> They bought an old rice dryer which is kinda cool,the locals love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bonz and I have been toying around with a similar idea.
> In Indiana it is legal to give micro brewed beer away as long as it is consumed on the premises it is brewed.
> Currently I do give away some brewed beers, but to friends and family. One bomber bottle at a time. Illegal, but not enough for law enforcement to care.
> My biggest fear in a public beer giveaway is to be inundated with undesirables. (Undesirables is referring to anyone who has zero interest in craft beer, or ever buying any - and just want free beer)
Click to expand...


    It was great advertising in the beginning but yeah the homeless screwed it up for everyone else.
   I dont mind paying ten bucks for five beers,and the wife rarely uses all her chips so I end up with seven,which is about all I can drink. They pack a punch!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet

mdk said:


> It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.


Think all it will do is motivate the bigs to get more creative....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Manonthestreet said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Think all it will do is motivate the bigs to get more creative....
Click to expand...

  They did. Years ago.
Think Angry Orchard, Red Dog etc.
As well as AmBev is buying up those who will sell like Rolling Rock, Goose Island Brewery among others.
Who, after purchasing, closed the historic brewhouses, laid everyone but a skeleton crew off. And brew in St. Louis


----------



## G.T.

iamwhatiseem said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Think all it will do is motivate the bigs to get more creative....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did. Years ago.
> Think Angry Orchard, Red Dog etc.
> As well as AmBev is buying up those who will sell like Rolling Rock, Goose Island Brewery among others.
> Who, after purchasing, closed the historic brewhouses, laid everyone but a skeleton crew off. And brew in St. Louis
Click to expand...

bud light lime
bud light orange
pumpkin beers

they did try a lotta stuff


----------



## Manonthestreet

G.T. said:


> Craft beer is a cool as hell niche industry. Local bars are working with local brewers and have local customers, and the commerce that develops as a result is "local"-centric.
> 
> Win, win, win.
> 
> Plus, its alcohol.
> 
> #WIN


Niche it is


----------



## iamwhatiseem

American macro beer is unfortunately a lot like a great many things in our country.
The race to mediocrity. "Be different by doing what everyone else is doing". 
In the strange world of American consumers ...

DRINKING THIS.... 
 

MAKES YOU COOLER THAN DRINKING THIS...
 

Even though it is exactly the same thing. 

  And drinking this.....
 

Makes you superfly cool man... you're like the ultimate rebel. Even though it is the shittiest beer imaginable, which is exactly why people put lemons in it because it is almost always skunk because of the clear bottle.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Manonthestreet said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craft beer is a cool as hell niche industry. Local bars are working with local brewers and have local customers, and the commerce that develops as a result is "local"-centric.
> 
> Win, win, win.
> 
> Plus, its alcohol.
> 
> #WIN
> 
> 
> 
> Niche it is
Click to expand...


 You need to quit while you are behind.
Niche???
  Uh.... I wouldn't call $27.6 Billion annually a niche.
As well as no one, and I mean NO ONE would call a product that is now 24% of the U.S. market a "niche".


----------



## G.T.

iamwhatiseem said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craft beer is a cool as hell niche industry. Local bars are working with local brewers and have local customers, and the commerce that develops as a result is "local"-centric.
> 
> Win, win, win.
> 
> Plus, its alcohol.
> 
> #WIN
> 
> 
> 
> Niche it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to quit while you are behind.
> Niche???
> Uh.... I wouldn't call $27.6 Billion annually a niche.
> As well as no one, and I mean NO ONE would call a product that is now 24% of the U.S. market a "niche".
Click to expand...

Think of how much higher it really is than 27.6 billion when you factor in all the guys doing it with no official capacity for book-keeping, too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

G.T. said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craft beer is a cool as hell niche industry. Local bars are working with local brewers and have local customers, and the commerce that develops as a result is "local"-centric.
> 
> Win, win, win.
> 
> Plus, its alcohol.
> 
> #WIN
> 
> 
> 
> Niche it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to quit while you are behind.
> Niche???
> Uh.... I wouldn't call $27.6 Billion annually a niche.
> As well as no one, and I mean NO ONE would call a product that is now 24% of the U.S. market a "niche".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of how much higher it really is than 27.6 billion when you factor in all the guys doing it with no official capacity for book-keeping, too.
Click to expand...

 It has been awhile, but I wrote a thread here about beer in America. There is not a better representation with everything that is wrong with corporatism/corruption etc. than the story of beer in America. I will not elaborate here since this is not a political area of USMB... but just to say, I wish more people were educated about the craft beer movement, and how important and significant..and just all around beautiful thing that has dared to challenge the corporations and is WINNING.


----------



## G.T.

iamwhatiseem said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craft beer is a cool as hell niche industry. Local bars are working with local brewers and have local customers, and the commerce that develops as a result is "local"-centric.
> 
> Win, win, win.
> 
> Plus, its alcohol.
> 
> #WIN
> 
> 
> 
> Niche it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to quit while you are behind.
> Niche???
> Uh.... I wouldn't call $27.6 Billion annually a niche.
> As well as no one, and I mean NO ONE would call a product that is now 24% of the U.S. market a "niche".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of how much higher it really is than 27.6 billion when you factor in all the guys doing it with no official capacity for book-keeping, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been awhile, but I wrote a thread here about beer in America. There is not a better representation with everything that is wrong with corporatism/corruption etc. than the story of beer in America. I will not elaborate here since this is not a political area of USMB... but just to say, I wish more people were educated about the craft beer movement, and how important and significant..and just all around beautiful thing that has dared to challenge the corporations and is WINNING.
Click to expand...

And getting buzzy.
And getting laid.

YOU ESSS AY, YOU ESS AY!!! lol


----------



## hjmick

iamwhatiseem said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craft beer is a cool as hell niche industry. Local bars are working with local brewers and have local customers, and the commerce that develops as a result is "local"-centric.
> 
> Win, win, win.
> 
> Plus, its alcohol.
> 
> #WIN
> 
> 
> 
> Niche it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to quit while you are behind.
> Niche???
> Uh.... I wouldn't call $27.6 Billion annually a niche.
> As well as no one, and I mean NO ONE would call a product that is now 24% of the U.S. market a "niche".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of how much higher it really is than 27.6 billion when you factor in all the guys doing it with no official capacity for book-keeping, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been awhile, but I wrote a thread here about beer in America. There is not a better representation with everything that is wrong with corporatism/corruption etc. than the story of beer in America. I will not elaborate here since this is not a political area of USMB... but just to say, I wish more people were educated about the craft beer movement, and how important and significant..and just all around beautiful thing that has dared to challenge the corporations and is WINNING.
Click to expand...



Right up until they sell out to the big corporations... and they do. Too often.


----------



## Manonthestreet

iamwhatiseem said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craft beer is a cool as hell niche industry. Local bars are working with local brewers and have local customers, and the commerce that develops as a result is "local"-centric.
> 
> Win, win, win.
> 
> Plus, its alcohol.
> 
> #WIN
> 
> 
> 
> Niche it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to quit while you are behind.
> Niche???
> Uh.... I wouldn't call $27.6 Billion annually a niche.
> As well as no one, and I mean NO ONE would call a product that is now 24% of the U.S. market a "niche".
Click to expand...

If you followed the thread niche wasnt my word....simply agreed with the person who posted it. Take it up with him.


----------



## Toro

Manonthestreet said:


> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is



It's been going on for 25 years.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Toro said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been going on for 25 years.
Click to expand...

yeah so,,,,,,,......product they turn out is unimpressive


----------



## Correll

Manonthestreet said:


> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is




God, I hope so. 


My friends are all sucked into this fad. It makes getting together to have a beer, almost painful. 


It is fucking hilarious to see someone whom, I've seen puking his guts out, from too many quarter drafts, to get a flight of different craft beers and post reviews on each one of them. And then compare them to his past reviews. ANd then compare them to his friends reviews. And then I don't even know what, because by then I am actively NOT listening.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Manonthestreet said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been going on for 25 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah so,,,,,,,......product they turn out is unimpressive
Click to expand...


lol
But watered down rice beer is so much better!
Hilarious


----------



## CWayne

Erinwltr said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly is not a fad. Craft beer started to gain market shares b/c people got tired of drinking bland ass beers from the usual suspects. The one craze I don’t  understand is this Claws and Truly bullshit. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Truly's are fucked up, too..they give a weird headache like an hour after you start drinking them, to both me and my wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a shot of moonshine while camping (pure hellfire gross) and grabbed my sister’s as a chaser. Never again on both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!  When I first read this I thought you posted "grabbed my sister's ass as a chaser."  Yes, I reread it.  LOL!
Click to expand...

 I had to reread that myself.


----------



## karpenter

Manonthestreet said:


> I give it 5 to ten yrs before it downsizes in a big way. Everyone wants to be the next big thing but its just not going to happen. Went to another of many of these tasting events. Couple dozen vendors. Not one beer I would buy if it was in the store. Been that way since the beginning of this craze. That's how it is here in MN, any different where yous is


Not In KC
We Have From Now Established Breweries
To Restaurants With Their Own On Site
We Even Have Start-Up Distilleries Now

Even Though The Craft Blend Market May Seem Flooded
I Think It's Going To Stay Around
And It Is Global


----------

